# Kranzle K7/122 vs Nilfisk E140



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

I recently bought a Nilfisk E140.3 primarily for pre-washing the cars using the Autobrite Snow Foam lance. I've found the hose to be a massive pain though, kinking terribly. I'm finding it very frustrating to use. So I've been looking around for a possible alternative and it seems as though the Kranzle K7 is very highly rated.

Having not used one before, can anyone confirm if the hose on the Kranzle is far less prone to kinking?

If I get an Autobrite Snow Foam lance for the Kranzle, what other lance would be recommended for washing the cars? I understand the lance that comes as standard cannot be adjusted, and I didn't know if it provides a wide enough fan or if the vario lance would be better? I don't want to damage the cars paint so don't want to use the wrong lance.

I would also use the machine for the occasional driveway and path cleaning, so it'd be good to have that job covered with a suitable lance too.

Finally, I see there is a TS version of the K7/122. Is there any downside (other than being slightly more expensive) to having the Total Stop feature?

Thanks


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

Replace the hose with one from direct hoses


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have an an E140 and a Kranzle. I replaced the E140 hose with a Nilfisk Superflex, it is more than equal to the Kranzle hose. Do that and you will have a good set up. Get yourself an Auto nozzle while you are at it. The combination leans me towards using it in preference to the Kranzle in standard form. That is not to say the Kranzle is not as good but just goes to show if you spend more you start get equipment that is more in line with them. That hose would come with a Nilfisk P150 as would other features.


----------



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

I actually didn't realise I could replace the standard Nilfisk 10m hose without voiding the warranty of the pressure washer.

So even if I have the Nilfisk E 140.3-9 X-Tra with the integrated hose reel (I don't have the 2nd connector on the bottom front of the Nilfisk like some of the models have - I just have the water inlet connector there), can the hose easily be changed, without having to take the machine apart or void the warranty?

If so, then I'd definitely consider a 15m replacement hose (if the hose reel will fit that length on it), and if the replacement hose was very flexible, anti-kink rubber at least as good as the Nilfisk. I've got until Jan to decide if I want to keep the Nilfisk or trade it in for the Kranzle.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

You don't need to replace the standard Kranzle Hose, it's more than upto the job and doesn't kink. If you want a longer hose I would recommend buying an additional Kranzle 10m hose (approx £45) and a coupling, that way if one of the hoses gets damaged you're not without the use of your machine.

Alex


----------



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

EliteCarCare said:


> You don't need to replace the standard Kranzle Hose, it's more than upto the job and doesn't kink. If you want a longer hose I would recommend buying an additional Kranzle 10m hose (approx £45) and a coupling, that way if one of the hoses gets damaged you're not without the use of your machine.
> 
> Alex


Sorry Alex, I've just updated my post to make it clearer. I meant, replacing the standard Nilfisk hose which is very plasticy and kinks like mad. Someone has mentioned replacing that Nilfisk hose that came with my E140.3, with a better, more rubbery hose, but I didn't realise I could (I have the integrated hose reel).


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

No problem, definitely worth upgrading the Nilfisk Hose as they are a bit cheap and nasty.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've never used a Nilfisk of any stripe but I can say that the standard lance that comes with the K7 is very well suited to washing cars - good compromise between pressure, width, flow, etc. 

If you want to clean paths etc with it though you will want the Dirtkiller which isn't cheap but is extremely effective.

The vario lance isn't too dear if you were to find the supplied lance not to be quite right.

Although I am a big fan of Kranzle machines (mainly for the engineering and quality led approach of the company, and the support you get on here in their forum), they are not the only ones making good PWs. It's just that they refused to participate in a race to the bottom in terms of compromising quality and durability to get to a price point. But, once you're spending a comparable amount of money to what would buy you a K7, there are other options available eg the higher end Nilfisks.

Having bought the machine you already have I'd say you're best off just upgrading to a really good hose and getting whatever accessories you need. Whatever brand of machine you end up with I can highly recommend an underbody lance to help you keep arches and suspension free of mud and salt that will otherwise lead to corrosion. I never fail to be surprised at the amount of material left on the driveway after I use mine, even if the car didn't look all that bad.


----------



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks. I will unreel the hose on my Nilfisk later to see if I can see where it connects into the machine then, as if it really is very simple to just disconnect and connect a better new hose, then it'll probably end up saving me about £200 over getting a new Kranzle K7.

One of the only things putting me off the Kranzle is the lack of easy storage for the 10m hose, not having a reel like the Nilfisk. In an ideal world, I'd love a wall mounted hose reel at the back of the garage with 20m hose, with a K7 that can stay in the dry at the back of the garage, but looking around, it looks like that sort of setup will cost a lot.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Depends what you call a lot, but this sort of setup has got my eye at the moment...and of course they can make it up with any fittings you like so you could have one to fit your Nilfisk.

This machine is essentially the guts of a K7 but in a chassis with wheels, lance storage, a hose reel, a longer hose, a vario lance instead of the fixed lance, and an included Dirtkiller lance. Considerably more than the K7 but overall I'd say worth it for what you get.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Starnzy said:


> One of the only things putting me off the Kranzle is the lack of easy storage for the 10m hose, not having a reel like the Nilfisk. In an ideal world, I'd love a wall mounted hose reel at the back of the garage with 20m hose, with a K7 that can stay in the dry at the back of the garage, but looking around, it looks like that sort of setup will cost a lot.


Take a look at the Kranzle Butler, it's wall mounted and can neatly hold all of your kit (incl hose), price is around £40.00


----------



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

shine247 said:


> I have an an E140 and a Kranzle. I replaced the E140 hose with a Nilfisk Superflex, it is more than equal to the Kranzle hose. Do that and you will have a good set up. Get yourself an Auto nozzle while you are at it. The combination leans me towards using it in preference to the Kranzle in standard form. That is not to say the Kranzle is not as good but just goes to show if you spend more you start get equipment that is more in line with them. That hose would come with a Nilfisk P150 as would other features.


Do you have the hose reel on your E140? Do you know if the hose reel will fit 15m replacement hose on it or not? 15m would be the perfect length for me, but no good if it doesn't all fit on the reel.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thinking back I remember someone having a problem with the Superflex fitting their machine but it was an e130 recent model. I would ring Nilfisk direct and ask. If the hose does not fit your machine I would return it and consider a P150. They are very solid with brass head and good hose. You get a lot for your money and all I have ever seen is praise for them. They are about £350 on Amazon. Look for reviews on here, there is one mentioned on a recent pw thread.

Mine does have the real and 15m fits it but mine is the e140.2


----------



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

shine247 said:


> Mine does have the real and 15m fits it but mine is the e140.2


OK, thanks for confirming. I've just sent Nilfisk a mail so I'll see what they come back with.


----------



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

shine247 said:


> If the hose does not fit your machine I would return it and consider a P150. They are very solid with brass head and good hose. You get a lot for your money and all I have ever seen is praise for them. They are about £350 on Amazon. Look for reviews on here, there is one mentioned on a recent pw thread.


I see the P150 has a pretty hefty flow rate of 610litres per hour. My water supply is actually from my bathroom tap (Im in an apartment without an outside tap) so just wondering if I would be able to fulfil the required flow rate of the P150.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Starnzy said:


> I see the P150 has a pretty hefty flow rate of 610litres per hour. My water supply is actually from my bathroom tap (Im in an apartment without an outside tap) so just wondering if I would be able to fulfil the required flow rate of the P150.


Yeah you're not gonna have a problem with that flow rate

I remember seeing somewhere that the average flow rate for a cold tap is about 20 l/mine, so that is 1200 l/hour

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

OK, I'll try that with the buckets.

I just got a reply from Nilfisk regarding my current E140.3-9 X-Tra model and they have confirmed that unfortunately, there is only one type of hose that fits this particular model, i.e. the poor plastic 'kinky' hose. The fittings are different for this one model compared to the other E140's etc.

So, I will be returning this model, which I guess cuts my options down from 3 to 2, seeing as I can't simply get a better hose for this one.

I either get a Kranzle K7, then get a 15m hose as I find my current 9m hose too restrictive. The only downside for me with this option I guess is the lack of hose reel - How easy is it to wrap up and store a 15m hose when it's not on a reel?!

Or, I get a Nilfisk P150.2-10 and get the 15m Nilfisk super flex hose (this comes out at about £410 total, so pretty much Kranzle K7 territory).

Decisions, decisions...

One other thing I noticed when using my current Nilfisk E140.3, all seems to work fine for a while, then, perhaps after I've been using it on and off for an hour, when I pull the trigger, the motor doesn't fire straight away and dribbles water, then after 5seconds - 15seconds (it varies) the motor fires up and normal service resumes. What would cause this? Overheating? It doesn't cut out once it's going, it's just if I let go of the trigger for a few seconds then pull the trigger I get the delay again. What would cause this?


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

I've got exactly the same PW as you, the .3-9Xtra. Gutted that I cant replace the hose on it as its actually got worse over the last few weeks (I also made a post about it).
I contacted direct hoses and QWashers and both confirmed you cant get a replacement. Feel like I've wasted £200 on this and I cant return it as its now 10 months since I got it.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

FWIW on my K7 with the standard 10M hose (which is a nice rubber and steel wire job) it's no real hardship to coil it up and hang it up, so I can't see a 15M one being dramatically more difficult.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

The hose on the P150 is also of the rubber and steel wire variety. I have had mine 10 years, stripped 2 houses of paint , cleaned patios, paths and pavements using the blaster nozzle which came with mine as standard. The other normal nozzle is variable and has cleaned at least 2 cars most weeks for those 10 years as well. Great machine.


----------



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

shine247 said:


> To be sure you have sufficient flow connect your hose and see how long it takes to fill a bucket of a given size. So if you manage 10L in one minute you have 600L per hour.


Just tested it and I get about 10.5 litres in one minute :thumb:


----------



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

*Purchased Kranzle K7/122 TS - Startup & Shutdown Steps?*

I bit the bullet and just bought a new Kranzle K7/122 TS.

Before using it for the first time, I just wanted to confirm the Startup & Shutdown process that I've interpreted from the manual:

*Startup:*
1 - Connect 10m Kanzel water hose (with gun) to the machine.
2 - Connect the water supply hose to the inlet on the machine.
3 - Pull the gun's trigger several times to flush any air from the pump (which will trickle out unpressurised water from the lance).
4 - Switch on the machine via the switch on top of the K7 WHILST pulling the trigger on the gun *** Presumably it will immediately start the motor and send pressurised water through straight away? How long should I hold the trigger before releasing (the K7 will be in the back of the garage, so I won't be outside on the drive ready to start washing the cars at this stage!) ***.

*Shutdown:*
1 - Switch off the machine via the switch on top of the K7.
2 - Disconnect the water inlet hose from the machine.
3 - Pull the gun's trigger briefly to release pressure.
4 - Disconnect the 10m Kranzle water hose from the machine.
5 - Switch on the K7 for approx 20 seconds to drain the pump *** Will the pump still be drained even though this is the TS (TotalStop) version (I won't be pulling the trigger on the gun to activate the motor as the gun and hose has been disconnected)? I presume the machine won't be harmed in any way, not having any water coming into it? ***


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

You're best off asking in the "Ask Kränzle" thread but I have a normal non-TS K7 and I always run it for 2-3 seconds after use to get the majority of the water out of the pump head. Does it no harm.


----------



## Starnzy (Dec 5, 2016)

OK thanks - Just posted it over there.


----------

